# Snowcat skiing 2017-2018 season



## GlacierSean

I started this thread to post pictures and stories from cat skiing adventures this season. It would be awesome if all of you post pictures of your cat skiing trips here. 

A week ago it seemed unlikely that we would get to go snowcat skiing anytime soon. But I got a call late Friday night from my crew saying that Corona Bowl outside Winter Park had enough snow for an adventure. So I loaded up the cat and headed out early Saturday morning. To my surprise there was so much snow. We drove the 10+ miles up the pass in the cat and explored the area. We did some off trail stuff and I was super impressed with my cats capabilities. Then we hiked and skied a couple of runs. Later in the year we can cat ski those same runs. The snow conditions were perfect, we couldn't believe that our first runs of the year were this luxurious. 
We left around dark and the roads were crazy with blowing snow and icy conditions. We were one of the last cars to go over burthod pass. We lucked out and got off I-70 before it closed. Finally I made it to my road but I couldn't get up one of the super steep hills. Actually ended up sliding backwards with my tuck and trailer. Had to ditch my truck trailer and cat at a friend's house and get a ride home. Great but crazy day.


----------



## Red130

I like that shot with the RR trestle in the background.


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Great pics! I'm jealous!


----------



## PJL

Thanks Sean.  So your fuel pump problems are solved?  Do you you have any videos of that cat in action?


----------



## GlacierSean

The railroad trestle is from the old Rollins Pass. You drive right up to it, I'll get a closer picture next time.

The fuel system problems seem to be solved. We drove it all day and it didn't stall, didn't have negative pressure in the gas tank and ran perfectly. I still need to try a very steep hill to be sure, maybe the next trip. And I'll get some video of the cat going off trail.


----------



## forum8fox

Such an awesome start to the season. Stoked to get back out there when we can see. Would be cool to get all the way out to the end of the pass or even to that sub peak. Would also be sweet to find a way to the bottom of the bowl to the NW of the trestle too (or maybe a cat powered rope tow lol). Either way lots of potential up there if willing to hike. Maybe next time we can plan ahead and get a few cats out there.


----------



## undy

Looks like a lot of fun.  You guys suck!  Thanks for the photos.

Is that a pair of Hellbents I see?  My favorites for deep snow.

If you've got hydraulics on your cat, you might be able to power a tow with a hydraulic motor?  My rope tow only uses 1/2" rope with rope grippers.  Super lightweight.  Mount a top wheel to a tree and tension the rope with the cat.


----------



## GlacierSean

forum8fox said:


> Maybe next time we can plan ahead and get a few cats out there.



We should definitely get out there again and with more cats. I can think of a guy with a new yellow snowcat that is probably itching to put some hours on it. So what do you say Aaron, cat ski Corona this weekend? 

Undy- those are my K2 hell bents. Definitely my favorite and only pair. Great idea on the rope tow. We do have hydraulics, I am gonna have to start shopping for tow rope parts.


----------



## forum8fox

That's sweet someone has figured out a rope tow. I was thinking about a thousand feet of cheap home depot rope tied together, a potatoe gun to send the rope down a couple people side slipping a track for a tobogan/ sled/ tube or something. Then just drive the cat down the trail. Lol. It could be handy to have options for simplifying the access when it's not so easy to just drive to the bottom or top. The bowl was so tempting I almost would be willing to boot back up. Not to mention the road gap potential right there. Now I am also curious about the other side of the pass and what else might be fair game in the IPW. I love exploring new areas that have potential for good skiing. So excited for what the next couple years will open for us.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

merry christmas

may I suggest, doing it the oldie fashion way, 

1 -   Tucker Sno-Cat

1 -    long rope

1-     awesome hill

15 or so skiers 

and there you go, a rope tow to go


----------



## Red130

undy said:


> Looks like a lot of fun.  You guys suck!  Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Is that a pair of Hellbents I see?  My favorites for deep snow.
> 
> If you've got hydraulics on your cat, you might be able to power a tow with a hydraulic motor?  My rope tow only uses 1/2" rope with rope grippers.  Super lightweight.  Mount a top wheel to a tree and tension the rope with the cat.



Very interesting!   What length do you set up?  With time/effort for setup does it work out somehow better than simply transporting with the cat?

EDIT:   After reading again, probably you're not running your tow from your cat?


----------



## GlacierSean

Great picture, Pontoon Princess. Looks like a fun time.

When it's good it's good. We did a skin and ski on Burthod pass today. Lots of snow and fun to be had. We stopped at one of the little cabins for a break. I know it's not cat skiing but I didn't think anyone would be to mad.


----------



## undy

Dave,

Yup, my cat's just for grooming a base.  The rope tow is 440' long and takes 55 seconds bottom to top.  

The main reason I do it that way is that I'm usually skiing by myself.


----------



## Red130

undy said:


> Dave,
> 
> Yup, my cat's just for grooming a base.  The rope tow is 440' long and takes 55 seconds bottom to top.
> 
> The main reason I do it that way is that I'm usually skiing by myself.




Thanks, that is great!   55 sec for 440' sounds pretty quick.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Awesome Sean! We are going to take the Prinoth out this weekend . We are thinking Vail but this looks really good to .


----------



## sno-drifter

Our first run. Skinny sno. Those who attended the Cat's Meow will know where this is.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing at Vail pass today. The snow was good, we could definitely use some more. Some but not all of the roads are groomed. I think we got about 6 laps in. Explored some new terrain near Ptarmigan peak. Ran into some cool cats and enjoyed some BBQ and did some shoveling. I'll let someone else tell that story. Overall it was a great day with fun people.


----------



## forum8fox

Quality day for sure! I think I got 7 runs. Also a great ending to the day running into the other part of the crew out there. Loved seeing all the other cats and enjoying the very friendly group of people. The snows is definitely a little thin up there still but the lack in quality from last weekend was nicely complimented by number of laps and as previously stated the company. Thanks to all, can't wait to finish my project up and get it on the trail with you all!


----------



## Track Addict

Not the west definition but we got some some cat skiing in today Massachusetts style !

Groomer rope tow toasty warm single digits today.

Day 1 2018


----------



## Aaron Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Went cat skiing at Vail pass today. The snow was good, we could definitely use some more. Some but not all of the roads are groomed. I think we got about 6 laps in. Explored some new terrain near Ptarmigan peak. Ran into some cool cats and enjoyed some BBQ and did some shoveling. I'll let someone else tell that story. Overall it was a great day with fun people.
> View attachment 94821
> 
> View attachment 94822
> 
> View attachment 94823



Yes Yes Yes ! it was a great day/ days  had by all !
season opener for our family . We had 4 cats out with us on Saturdayand about 20 people .We did not get as many laps as we had hoped for but it was great seeing everyone out for the first day of the season.Sean thanks for all the help with Travis's 1544 ! Travis can tell everyone his story 

my girls even got to play with their Kitty Kat


----------



## Track Addict

Great to see the kids enjoying the winter.  Get yourself a ORPS deep snow kit for the kitty cat and reverse the track.  Makes it a whole different experience.  Also comes with new spindles to make it wider.

Night and Day difference!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Great thread and great photos!

Well below average snowfall in Utah as well. I understand a recent storm stayed north and dumped 60" or so in Montana.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Great to see the kids enjoying the winter.  Get yourself a ORPS deep snow kit for the kitty cat and reverse the track.  Makes it a whole different experience.  Also comes with new spindles to make it wider.
> 
> Night and Day difference![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info I didn't know about the kit . should make the Kitty kat better in the powder !


----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing on Vail pass today. Got about 7 laps in today. Lots of snow to be ridden. Had two new people in our group. Rescued two snowmobiles. Drove in some snow so deep I was pushing snow with the front of the cat. Ran into some other cats at the end of the day. It took a lot of work to get out today. My check engine light had come on last trip and it had so many codes. Mostly the computer was upset because the engine isn't in a truck anymore. The big issue was that I had a bad coil and was experiencing a miss fire. Also my manifold needed tightening. 



Sorry it's sideways but this was the super deep snow that we got into.


----------



## DAVENET

Awesome pictures and great snow!  Crazy weather on the east coast. Crazy cold for two weeks and then two days at 60° W/ rain wiped out 12”+ of snow. High temp today was 61° at 1am and by noon down to 25.


----------



## GlacierSean

Snowcating Colorado style.


----------



## forum8fox

Here are a couple more from yesterday. Had a great time as usual. Can't wait till we can get back on top of ptarmigan and back up into boss basin again! Would also love to give lime creek a shot one day. That face above the road looked primo (when we scoped it on our first outing on Vail pass with the road side pillows) even if you do have to hike it.


----------



## undy

Nice guys!  Way jealous here.  I just woke up to about 4" of powder, making for a _whopping_ 8" total for the season!  

I know this is a snowcat forum, but my vote is for more skiing photos.


----------



## nikos

undy said:


> Nice guys!  Way jealous here.  I just woke up to about 4" of powder, making for a _whopping_ 8" total for the season!
> 
> *I know this is a snowcat forum, but my vote is for more skiing photos.*




What about a new THREAD with Skiing Activity?

Nikos


----------



## forum8fox

We will have some pics of skiing on this thread eventually. I haven't brought my camera stuff lately as I just want us to get a bunch of laps without the hassle of bringing all that stuff (mostly due to space even though we haven't been at full capacity). Often seems like a bit of a nucance, especially if I need to have 2 packs on my lap or worse when I need to get out without the cat. Canadian doubles (one each side of a snowmobile) with 2 packs (one full of heavy camera gear), a pair of snowshoes, poles and a snowboard in a pinch when we had to leave the cat over night last year was no fun, thought better than walking or slogging out.


----------



## sno-drifter

I have had a problem of the heat from the exhaust pipe/ muffler raising heck with the window glass if the outside air temp is not cold and the engine is working hard. Might be a good idea to check the temp of the stacks and shield if needed. 

$.02


----------



## Aaron Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Snowcating Colorado style.
> View attachment 95189
> 
> View attachment 95190



Sean
They should have the road built to the top of parmigiana this week . It was good to briefly see you !I GOT MY TRUCK BACK NOW AND WILL BE BACK UP AGAIN SOON !


----------



## GlacierSean

aaron tucker said:


> Sean
> They should have the road built to the top of parmigiana this week . It was good to briefly see you !I GOT MY TRUCK BACK NOW AND WILL BE BACK UP AGAIN SOON !



Glad you got your truck back buddy. Looking forward to getting back out with you guys. I was thinking about going up to Vail Sunday the 28th. It would be awesome if they have put in more roads. Where are you getting the grooming information?


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I talk with the groomer and forest staff .We hit Loveland pass yesterday and it was good .


----------



## undy

Nice.  Looks like the uphill transportation system is doing well!

It's been raining here since last night, ffs.    So the local area is closed, I just bought new skis yesterday to replace my 'daily drivers', and I'm sittin' here hoping to live vicariously.  

On a brighter note, anyone out that way using Phantom yet?  https://www.dpsskis.com/phantom  Sounds as if it outperforms wax in some conditions.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing yesterday. It was fun as always. We did some modifications to keep the engine cooler. It worked and the result was getting more runs in than any previous trip. We skied Ptarmigan hill and Boss basin all day. The snow was best in the basin. Lots of snowcats out yesterday. The Vail powder guides pistenbully was out with a group. A guy had a yellow trooper with rear cap and he had a group of skiers. I think he is running an illegal cat skiing operation. Nova guides had their 13 passenger 1643 Terra out. And we ran into archmage at the end of the day with his two Tucker's. It was a great day, maybe even our best. Thanks to my group for a great day and thanks to archmage for the apres ski.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

jelly


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## Aaron Tucker

next time we go out ill show you the Vail pass terrain park we built years ago .


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks like a lot of fun out there!


----------



## forum8fox

Tons of fun as usual. Thanks again Sean! Also its always great ending the day hanging out with the extend crew, thanks for letting us hang out and feeding us. You guys rock!


----------



## GlacierSean

We got a little snow so I went out skiing a few backcountry laps by my house. Planning on taking the cat to Vail or maybe Carona bowl next weekend.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing Vail pass yesterday and we had our best day ever. It snowed a good amount the night before and during the day, so conditions were great. The little bit of wind and fresh snow kept erasing our tracks so it stayed fresh all day. We crushed our record for most laps in a day. And we had the Boss basin all to our selves all day. The cooler temperature helped the cat run beautiful. And the snow was super supportive so we were able to get a little crazy in the cat.


----------



## GlacierSean

Here is a short video of the BR100 in action. Our next outing will likely be McCall, see you all there. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EB1bxrh1b7Y


----------



## Red130

FYI, CAIC report on the Ptarmigan avalanche last week:
http://avalanche.state.co.us/caic/acc/acc_report.php?accfm=inv&acc_id=650


----------



## forum8fox

I saw pictures of that slide when I was checking the avalanche forecast that morning. Also saw it while we were there. I'm not exactly sure what you are insinuating but we have never touched that face all the times we've been out that way. Its pretty much common sense even for someone who likes to roll the dice like myself.

We are pretty consious about checking the forecast, and practicing safe travel. Also as much as I would hate to put my friends or S&R folks through it, I'd rather die in an avalanche than driving down the road on my way to or from work or some other mundane shit (which nearly happened to me when a lady crossed the median and hit out car head on at 55). 

At this point I've spent a solid decade avoiding the perceived safety of the resorts, I've had lots of experience with avalanches. I probably set off at least one a year. Not to say it's a good thing or that I condone it, though it's never really unexpected. In fact usually it is expected and accounted for before droping in.  I personally have no problem dropping into something that I know has a good chance of ripping out as long as I have assessed that my route will not drag me through rocks and trees and has a good clean run out that's not a terrain trap, also factoring in the potential length of the slide and what it's going to be like for the rest of the group to extract you in the event of a full burial.

I think it's a little funny that we haven't even posted up pictures of what we are skiing but yet we need to be informed about an avalanche that happened before we went, after we got back. I have a number of first snowboard descents of extremely rarely skiied lines (feel free to Google forum8fox Teton gravity Trip Report [a dream come true on Pacific peak, and the bad finger couloir]), I think I can fend for myself at this point.


----------



## Red130

Whoa, I wasn't insinuating anything.   Why the heck would you think I am jumping on you with a post that starts with "FYI"???   Most of the people I ski with are keenly interested in incidents anywhere around where we ski, and for that matter pretty much throughout our region.  That's true with most backcountry users I've ever met.     

 If your or anyone else took my post wrong, I apologize, but I don't see why sharing info about incidents in the backcountry should offend anyone.


----------



## forum8fox

It just seemed to imply that you assumed we don't do our own homework. Is it hard to see how it would be taken that way? The link you posted is to the site I check regularly before going out as should everyone who goes out in the back country. Obviously it is hard to tell what kind of context when you say FYI and post a link. To me it read hey idiots, there are avalanches happening where you are skiing, and hey 2 birds with one stone this website might save your life.  I don't mean to imply I think it's bad to share information. But I do mean to make it known some ways of approaching and presenting the information are more effective than others. Particularly when it can be taken as a holler than thou condesending way. 

No harm, I'm not upset and didn't mean to jump on your case. Its a product of being arm chair quarterbacked too many times.


----------



## Red130

OK, got it.


----------



## GlacierSean

Blue bird day today. Went cat skiing Vail pass today. It was sunny and spring skiing. Got in a good number of laps, had difficulty keeping the cat cool because it was so hot. Finally had some company in boss basin in the form of some snowmobile skiiers. See everyone on Vail pass for the jamboree. Bring your Skis or boards.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> ...had difficulty keeping the cat cool because it was so hot.



Sean,

Nice photos, as always! Congratulations on using your cat (again) for fun stuff!

What are you using for a radiator setup?

We had similar problems with Thundercat and were using a Griffin Thermal Products radiator and fan unit that would supposedly cool 550 horsepower. That claim is 100% unadulterated BS, because it couldn't  cool an engine that (unfortunately) isn't nearly that powerful.

We replaced the ineffective Griffin unit with one made by Ron Davis Racing products, which actually did the job. In addition to its efficacy, the quality of the workmanship was awesome.

Depending on your available space, you may be able to install a more effective radiator...


----------



## GlacierSean

Hey Blackfoot Tucker, thanks for the advice and taking interest. I will start by apologizing for the long reply, cooling this "Monster snowcat" has been an odyssey. To answer your question we are using a champion radiator with a pair of fans. The guys at Becool laughed at me and said that my radiator was junk but others have said that it's OK. Luckily we haven't made an engine cover, because it gets hot, so the only limit to what size and brand radiator I can use is my wallet. I will definitely give Ron Davis a call this summer and look into a giant radiator with super powerful fans. It's always funny to put racing parts on my cat. 

The main issue is that the radiator is in the back and doesn't get a lot of air. My foot is another issue, it runs way better at lower speed and rpm. And in all fairness we do ask it to work pretty hard. Also as you probably know the sensor on an LS motor is in a goofy location and reads a lot of exhaust heat. I have gotten suggestions as to getting a true water temp but that is a double edged sword. Currently we get the worst case scenario from the temp Guage and that helps keep the head gasket safe and gives you a better idea how hot the head is. If we get a true water temp I will probably feel comfortable driving it further risking the head gasket. 

I have had a lot of success with cheap solutions and I have one more to try before I replace the radiator. Someone in McCall suggested a Coolant additive called water wetter. And we seem to be pretty close to cooling it properly so I want to see if it will "get me there". 

Cheap solutions that worked were, tightening the sending unit, switching fan direction, raising the elevation of the fill, and utilizing the steam lines.


----------



## vintagebike

You might also try an electric water pump to take advantage of high flow cooling even when at low speed and idle. But they ain't cheap.


----------



## sno-drifter

Many times with custom engine swaps the concern is to get all the parts stuffed into a compartment which is small. What you have to do is look at where the air will or will not go after it leaves the radiator fan combo. If the air slams up against the engine and hood but can't get out, you will have heating problems. Many of the early machines did not use a shroud which  insures that the air does not short circuit. A smoke generator will show how well the air is processed through your system. Often the addition of more venting will cure the problem.


----------



## vintagebike

Also, as I remember, a stock LS1 can run rormally at 210-215 so a higher pressure radiator cap would be requirede to keep it from boiling at the higher temperature. And a gauge that shows those temps as normal?


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> Hey Blackfoot Tucker, thanks for the advice and taking interest. I will start by apologizing for the long reply, cooling this "Monster snowcat" has been an odyssey. To answer your question we are using a champion radiator with a pair of fans. The guys at Becool laughed at me and said that my radiator was junk but others have said that it's OK. Luckily we haven't made an engine cover, because it gets hot, so the only limit to what size and brand radiator I can use is my wallet. I will definitely give Ron Davis a call this summer and look into a giant radiator with super powerful fans. It's always funny to put racing parts on my cat.
> 
> The main issue is that the radiator is in the back and doesn't get a lot of air. My foot is another issue, it runs way better at lower speed and rpm. And in all fairness we do ask it to work pretty hard. Also as you probably know the sensor on an LS motor is in a goofy location and reads a lot of exhaust heat. I have gotten suggestions as to getting a true water temp but that is a double edged sword. Currently we get the worst case scenario from the temp Guage and that helps keep the head gasket safe and gives you a better idea how hot the head is. If we get a true water temp I will probably feel comfortable driving it further risking the head gasket.
> 
> I have had a lot of success with cheap solutions and I have one more to try before I replace the radiator. Someone in McCall suggested a Coolant additive called water wetter. And we seem to be pretty close to cooling it properly so I want to see if it will "get me there".
> 
> Cheap solutions that worked were, tightening the sending unit, switching fan direction, raising the elevation of the fill, and utilizing the steam lines.



Sean,

We spent a lot of time trying to make the Griffin radiator work. The engine's computer uses a sensor in the right cylinder head. The in-dash temperature gauge is not compatible with that sensor, so we added a second sensor in the left cylinder head. The temperature read by the computer was quite a bit less than what the in-dash gauge showed. We drained the coolant, swapped sensor locations and determined for some reason the left head runs hotter. We then drilled and tapped the thermostat elbow area for the in-dash gauge sensor. 

I considered using Water Wetter, but saw mixed reviews. I'm thinking about using Evans Waterless Coolant, but you must use it at 100% concentration, and it's almost $50/gallon. I think I'd have to spend almost $300...just on coolant. That's an "ouch".

The electric fans are controlled by the engine computer. The guy who re-flashed the computer for me programmed both fans to come on at 204º and off at 196º (IIRC). I'm going to have him change that with one fan coming on at 184º and off at 176º, and the other at 204º and 196º. That way one fan will be running basically continuously and the other on an as-needed basis.

We also added a Derale remote engine oil cooler that is thermostatically controller and has its own electric fan. That's mounted to the frame under the rear floor and right behind an identical unit that's used to cool the transmission.

The fan and shroud setup from Ron Davis is well designed and beautifully constructed. There is quite a disparity in fans as well. Some flow a lot more air than others. 

The radiator in the Tucker is right in front, but at Tucker speeds there isn't much speed-induced airflow. The fans do the work.

Sno-Drifter's point is well made, and completely on point. My Tucker's factory hood was a butterfly style hood with a hinge in the center. I hated it. Both earlier and later vintage Tuckers came with a tilting hood setup. Unfortunately I haven't found a snowcat salvage yard with a bunch of Tucker tilting hoods, so I went about having one made. (It's a long, ugly story.) The factory hood has 12" louvers in it, and they're made with a louver punch. Nobody in SLC has a 12" louver punch. The best we could do was smaller louvers and more of them.

But under hood heat is a problem. The exhaust manifolds and pipes radiate a huge amount of heat. Currently the machine is completely disassembled, but when we put it back together we will wrap the exhaust pipes with a ceramic exhaust wrap which we hope will cut down a lot of the under hood heat.


----------



## Cidertom

Thought I would throw my 2¢:  Just observations though.  Ford Louisville Fire engines/ tenders with the 534 V8 gas-hog were prone to overheating when stationary pumping.  Did fine running down the road, but if you pumped them hard at a fire they overheated unless you popped the hood(s).  The issue was the lowered pressure when just the fan was running without ram airflow from movement.  The escape path for the hot air around the engine, past the frame, the fire crap and whatever else wasn't as large as the cross section of the fan shroud and without the extra force of motion the limiting factor was the cooling air escape path, not the radiator as such.  FPN: The radiators had issues as well.  But the main overheating issue was air flow.

One experiment that might be fun would put a magnehelic  pressure gauge input in your engine compartment and see if it is building pressure.

CT


----------



## GlacierSean

Thanks everyone for the advice about keeping my cat cool. I will definitely be looking into a bigger and better radiator. Also going to look into an electric water pump. And if we get it running super cool on hot days I'll look into making an engine cover with lots of louvers, dimple die holes, a fan or all of the above. 

Hey Blackfoot Tucker I recommend that you DO NOT use the waterless Coolant. My friend does off road racing and has experience with the waterless Coolant and when I wanted to use it he informed me how it easily freezes. I know the manufacturer will probably say otherwise and the bottle says -40 but it will freeze on you and explode your radiator.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey guys,  think of your snow machine as a stationary engine, that moves very slowly. this might give some insight into cooling requirements...

and that becomes even more obvious when you change from the original engine setup and or add HP to the original engine, stay cool and tucker on


----------



## Track Addict

We are skiing and this is kind of a cat up top Park City.  Wouldn’t want to drive off packed powder!

Love the West, Ski the East!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so, ski the EAST? WHY? 

you never never never get snow like the WEST has!

it's like the worst day of fishing is better than the best day of working!


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like we are headed home to 1-2 feet. Tucker looking forward to it.  Each year I get more West and close to Colorado winter base camp!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> so, ski the EAST? WHY?
> 
> you never never never get snow like the WEST has!
> 
> it's like the worst day of fishing is better than the best day of working!



I grew up skiing in the east. (My wife refers to as as an "Eastern Boy". But she says it with such disdain that one would think an eastern boy was one step above pond scum - maybe.) 

But PP is right. There is almost universally a lot more snow out west, and the quality of the snow is much better, and we have a lot of sunny days with blue skies. 

Eastern skiing is characterized by lots of very cold and gray days skiing on lots of ice. I remember cutting class one day in college and going skiing at Stowe. Among their lifts they had a single chair. At the bottom in the lift line a guy handed you a blanket with a hole cut for your head. At the top another guy collected the blankets and he told me I needed to go inside as my nose was white with frostbite. 

Another time I went skiing at Killington with some buddies. It started raining and Killington handed out large, clear garbage bags. You tore a hole for your head so you didn't get (too) soaked. It was miserable, but I didn't want to be the guy who gave up...

Eastern skiing...Been There, Done That: No Thanks...


----------



## Track Addict

East makes better ski/boarders.  Was saying today we better only come west end of our season or we wouldn’t want to go ice skating again.

It’s amazing that mountains don’t allow snowboarding out here! I do both so it works out for me but I will say Deer Valley is something else! Guess the skiers have all the money.

Quite treat for us out here!  Last day tomorrow then back to the ice.  On our way to 20 days  on the slopes for the season.


----------



## DAVENET

Toss me your keys-  going to be over a foot at your house to the airport, so I'll come pick you up!


----------



## Track Addict

Keys In it. Make sure your in it when you fire i it up!


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> East makes better ski/boarders.  Was saying today we better only come west end of our season or we wouldn’t want to go ice skating again.
> 
> It’s amazing that mountains don’t allow snowboarding out here! I do both so it works out for me but I will say Deer Valley is something else! Guess the skiers have all the money.
> 
> Quite treat for us out here!  Last day tomorrow then back to the ice.  On our way to 20 days  on the slopes for the season.



There are three resorts in the US that don't allow snowboarders: Mad River Glen in Vermont and Alta and Deer Valley in Utah. Alta is somewhat of a throwback in time. Lots of die-hard skiiers who don't want change.

Deer Valley is known for their grooming, their customer service and their food. Deer Valley limits their ticket sales. That's not all that unusual, and I'm not sure if it's urban legend or not, but supposedly the limit is not based on uphill lift capacity, but rather the capacity of their on-slope restaurants. 

They survey their customers extensively and every year or so, and the customers resoundingly do not want snowboarders. But Deer Valley is also OMG expensive. My recommendation for visitors is Solitude. I've never had a bad experience there. Being on the west side of the Wasatch Mountains they get more snow than the resorts in Park City.

About two years ago Deer Valley bought Solitude. Then Deer Valley was sold, though the former Deer Valley owners kept ownership of Solitude.

If you're coming to Utah to go skiing and/or snowboarding I definitely recommend Solitude. If you're a skier, I also recommend Alta for the experience. And though it's out of the way, I'd also suggest Snowbasin. During the 2002 Olympics the steep events were at Snowbasin: Downhill, Super-G, Giant Slalom and Slalom. One downside of Snowbasin is there is no night-life close by, or on-mountain lodging


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> There are three resorts in the US that don't allow snowboarders: Mad River Glen in Vermont and Alta and Deer Valley in Utah. Alta is somewhat of a throwback in time. Lots of die-hard skiiers who don't want change.
> 
> Deer Valley is known for their grooming, their customer service and their food. Deer Valley limits their ticket sales. That's not all that unusual, and I'm not sure if it's urban legend or not, but supposedly the limit is not based on uphill lift capacity, but rather the capacity of their on-slope restaurants.
> 
> They survey their customers extensively and every year or so, and the customers resoundingly do not want snowboarders. But Deer Valley is also OMG expensive. My recommendation for visitors is Solitude. I've never had a bad experience there. Being on the west side of the Wasatch Mountains they get more snow than the resorts in Park City.
> 
> About two years ago Deer Valley bought Solitude. Then Deer Valley was sold, though the former Deer Valley owners kept ownership of Solitude.
> 
> If you're coming to Utah to go skiing and/or snowboarding I definitely recommend Solitude. If you're a skier, I also recommend Alta for the experience. And though it's out of the way, I'd also suggest Snowbasin. During the 2002 Olympics the steep events were at Snowbasin: Downhill, Super-G, Giant Slalom and Slalom. One downside of Snowbasin is there is no night-life close by, or on-mountain lodging



I love the Wasatch Mountains! skied them all when I was going to college at U of U. And yes i've snowboarded down Alta. Best thing is its only 30min from SLC to Brighton! they still except a green pass there 
would love to see a jamboree in Utah


----------



## GlacierSean

Don't want to say to much but I heard a rumor about an epic Utah event in the future. I heard that Utah doesn't have any snowmobile or snowcat restrictions. There might even an amazing location picked out.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GlacierSean said:


> Don't want to say to much but I heard a rumor about an epic Utah event in the future. I heard that Utah doesn't have any snowmobile or snowcat restrictions. There might even an amazing location picked out.



heard the rumor too...

news flash... rumor is true...


----------



## GlacierSean

Went hiking and skiing burthod pass today. Had a great time but probably should have joined the guys on Vail pass today. Got in 3 good laps and got rides from some nice people. See everyone at the jamboree. You should  definitely drive out for the jamboree.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing at Loveland ski area today. Lots of great snow and great weather. The cat skiing isn't an extra charge and I got a comp ticket so it was a free day. If you find yourself in Colorado on a nice day I recommend some cat skiing at Loveland.


----------



## GlacierSean

Here is a spectacular photo that forum8fox took of my cat.


Went hiking and skiing over on Burthod pass yesterday. Definitely surprised by all of the melt. Had to go up high to find snow. I was worried that the snow would be crunchy but we found some great soft snow on a steep north facing slope. Great day!




Sooooo much road grime!


----------



## PJL

Awesome photo Fox.


----------



## GlacierSean

Snowcat has been down for a while. Had 2 cylinders not firing on one side and it sounded like junk. Initially was worried it was a head or intake gasket because the two down cylinders were next to each other. Big issue was that it wasn't giving me an error code so I had no idea what was wrong. Took it to a local shop and had them diagnose it. They did a compression test at 130psi and all was good. Eventually they came to the conclusion that it was the plugs. So they got me the correct plugs from Chevy and it runs really good. Took it to Jones pass today for a test drive. The road was super rutted from snowmobiles. The cat gave me a check engine light early but I think the bouncing may have caused the issue. It still sounds like it's on all 8 but if it keeps giving me the check engine light and the same code my exhaust sensor on bank 1 is going out. Either way it did great on a fairly big hill climb. Probably a quarter mile at 35 degrees. In fact I regretted doing the hill climb on the way back down. Major pucker factor. Enjoy the pictures, I will try and get it out for some more skiing before the snow melts.
About as high as the road goes 

This and the next picture is from the top of my hill climb



They are a little tough to see but my tracks go up the middle


----------



## forum8fox

Sweet to see your tracks going right up the side of the mountain! Best time of year to hill climb I think with the firm snowpack. Obviously dependent on the time of day for best results. Where was that in comparison to where we went with Aaron? Glad to hear it went well, I bet the mechanic was stoked to get out for a ride.


----------



## GlacierSean

I agree, thought I was done for the season so making tracks in my cat was super fun. But if Hood was my last cat adventure of the year I doubt you all would show pitty. The hill climb was just to the right of where aaron turned you around. The snow being firm definitely aided in my ability to hill climb. It also helps when you have the best 2 track cat. Lots has been said on another thread on this subject and I thought I would have some fun with the debate. The mechanic wanted to go but couldn't because he was taking delivery of his newest wrecker.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> In fact I regretted doing the hill climb on the way back down. Major pucker factor.



Sean, Thanks for the story and the great photos. I'll be honest: I got a chuckle out of the part of your post I quoted. Been there, done that!

It reminded me of snowmobiling with the boys: I'd make it to the top of a really tough climb that involved picking my way through narrow trees and rocks toward the bottom before the trees stopped and the hill steepened. At the top I'd momentarily celebrate my success, and then look back down the hill. At that point I'd realize controlling speed in the descent was going to be almost impossible, and I had to get back through the trees under some semblance of control. "Oh, cr*p. Now what, genius"?

The embarrassing part is this happened more than once...

Glad you got the engine sorted out...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah yes, genius and his machine

well done genius


----------



## GlacierSean

Saw some fluid on my trailer this morning and noticed that I am missing a few somethings. Hopefully be ready for next weekend.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Looks like those sprockets are holding up better than the bolts are with the extra HP!


----------



## DAVENET

I'm betting if those last two bolts gave up the ghost on your hill climb or decent, s#!t would have gotten real interesting, real fast!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oops

just like in car racing, maybe a complete nut and bolt once over would be a great idea?

be safe


----------



## JimVT

My first cat was a bombi and bought at sno trans . Assuming it was checked but during check over at home all the drive bolts were loose. A couple were finger tight.
I  think in the manual it has a schedule for checking them.


----------



## GlacierSean

Definitely no wear on the sprockets, probably a lifetime purchase. You guys did a great job making those.

Davenet, I am very aware how lucky I am the last bolt held. Could have been a permanent exhibit on Jones pass. "And on your right you can see the idiot in the yellow snowcat "

Hello Pontoon Princess, I'll be honest I thought I was doing pretty through machine inspections before each trip. I guess I have something new to look at.


----------



## GlacierSean

Thanks Jim its good to know they do that. I have a couple ideas as to what happened. I'll let you guys know if they were broken or just fell out when I mess with it.


----------



## GlacierSean

All new bolts, gonna join the guys on Vail pass tomorrow


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah ha, all fixed and ready to go, next adventure awaits....


----------



## GlacierSean

Another outing for the Colorado crew yesterday on Vail pass. The weather was great. The snow conditions were good for snowcats. We covered a lot of ground and climbed some hills. One of the places we went I haven't explored before so that was fun. It wasn't the best day for Prinoth but I am sure they will be back to kicking butt here soon. As always it was super fun snowcating with the crew. Stay tuned for the next adventure, it could be on the snow, it could be a 4x4 trip or maybe even in a boat.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Sean, glacierman, must be a ton easier to trailer everywhere with a regular size trailer, not a monster trailer and massive tow rig, easy in, easy out, no stress, thus more fun and you folks have more fun than anyone else, great crew to cat with.


----------



## forum8fox

Glad you guys got out, I hope there will be enough snow for a couple more outings. I have work next weekend Unfortinnately but even if I'm not able to go I'd love to know our cat is good to go for next season. If I'm lucky I might be able to go Thursday.

Pontoon princess, on your thought about the trailer... My brother and I may try to get a bus and chop the back off to tow ours. Had a free bus lined up but no title and don't know who the last owner was. I know of 2 others for sale for about 2-3k so its still a possibility.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon princess, on your thought about the trailer... My brother and I may try to get a bus and chop the back off to tow ours. Had a free bus lined up but no title and don't know who the last owner was. I know of 2 others for sale for about 2-3k so its still a possibility.[/QUOTE]

hey guys, have seen countless bus conversions done into car haulers, even motor homes into haulers,  they looked like a great way to go, also add RV beds, kitchen, bath, good way to have it all. go for it!


----------



## GlacierSean

Tried to take the BR100 out yesterday but it didn't work out. The snow started falling as we headed up and it kept getting worse. We turned around at Loveland ski area just before the Eisenhower tunnel. Luckily we got on the interstate behind a couple of plows on the way back down. We could see that the police were blocking the road and closing it. Apparently there was a huge crash and they closed the road from Grand Junction to US40/ Empire exit. We would have been stuck on the road or in Silverthorne for hours. So we just put the cat back in its spot and did some backcountry by my house. 
		
		
	

	


Here are a couple of grooming sunrise pictures to help keep this a snowcat thread. Will be out again tonight putting down corduroy.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks awesome. Do you run that groomer too?


----------



## GlacierSean

Yeah, I have been doing a combination of riding along (for observing and training) and some operating as well. I was able to groom a run on my last shift. It took a around an hour. Things normally move faster from ride along to operating on your own but they haven't had a supervisor to dedicate to training me. I am fairly comfortable operating the cat, just struggling with the graveyard shift.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Artificial snow here


----------



## Pontoon Princess

GlacierSean said:


> Yeah, I have been doing a combination of riding along (for observing and training) and some operating as well. I was able to groom a run on my last shift. It took a around an hour. Things normally move faster from ride along to operating on your own but they haven't had a supervisor to dedicate to training me. I am fairly comfortable operating the cat, just struggling with the graveyard shift.



fabulous, we now have a professional snow cat operator amongst our community, Glacier Sean is now the "man", excellent G Sean


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Sorry we missed you this weekend !


----------



## GlacierSean

Finally got to operate a cat by myself. It's so much easier to operate a cat versus riding along. I can't describe how difficult staying awake while riding along is. Just fueled up at the base of the mountain, going to take the cat back to the top for the next shift and have breakfast with the grooming crew. Then its a short gondola ride and I can go home and sleep.





Hey Aaron, it was a bummer we didn't get to go snowcating on Vail pass Saturday but it's the beginning of the season and lots of days left to be had.


----------



## DAVENET

The hours suck, but you are going to get some awesome sunrises and first runs once your body gets used to it!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> The hours suck, but you are going to get some awesome sunrises and first runs once your body gets used to it!



how true mr net. 

great job for a young guy like G Sean! and the girls love snow cat guys, 

so, do you get to commute to your dream job, in your over powered hyper cool BR?

sunrises one of the true marvels of the world


----------



## GlacierSean

Hey Pontoon Princess, unfortunately I don't get to drive the br100 to work. It's about an hour and 15min commute in my truck. If I could buy a house in Montezuma I probably could commute with the LS powered cat. A Terra track would be even better. You said that "girls love snowcat guys" haven't had that experience yet but hopefully. And yes sunrises are so very special. 

Looks like this morning will be great skiing, it's tough to see my last pass because it's snowing pretty good.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Sean, Congratulations on your job. I think many of us wish we had the opportunity to get paid to drive around Uber-cool new Pisten Bullys like you do!

I have a friend, who when furloughed from his airline job wanted to drive snowcats at Park City Mountain Resort. He was told that's not an entry-level job and had to start "at the bottom", which meant as a "grunt" on the snowmaking crew. Only after he showed he was a competent and reliable guy was he given the chance to drive a snowcat. He said it was a blast, though he had some harrowing experiences.


----------



## redsqwrl

GlacierSean said:


> Hey Pontoon Princess, unfortunately I don't get to drive the br100 to work. It's about an hour and 15min commute in my truck. If I could buy a house in Montezuma I probably could commute with the LS powered cat. A Terra track would be even better. You said that "girls love snowcat guys" haven't had that experience yet but hopefully. And yes sunrises are so very special.
> 
> Looks like this morning will be great skiing, it's tough to see my last pass because it's snowing pretty good. View attachment 107283



this is sarcasm so put a smile on rookie.

rule number one on snow cat selfies.

proper grooming shall pass the boot test, where-in properly tilled and groomed corduroy shall not yield to the weight of the average build operator.....

here is your rookie advice, noob..... walk down the track out of the frame.... snap the moon, cat, sunrise, hotty in a bikini who thinks the cat operator is all that and a bag of chips.....

Walk back up the track to get in.

walking on the track will force you to tie your boots up tight and we don't have to see photos of you all warm in the cat shoe less......

FWIW snow cat operators flash the operators... its a thing, right up there with groomer shots in the lodge.


----------



## GlacierSean

The Colorado cat crew got out to Vail pass for our first adventure of the season yesterday. This adventure comes a month earlier than our first trip last year. It's almost hard to believe how much snow is up there. 


First order of business for the day for my cat was rescuing my friends snowmobile from a serious accident the day before. He rented a sled for his girlfriend and took her out onn Vail pass. They got into a field with a couple of creeks in flatlight. She was having difficulty getting over a hill so he put her on his sled and he took the rental. She hit a creek and before she could react she hit the second (much bigger) creek. The sled stopped and blew up both Skis. Her body kept going thru the handlebars (shearing all four metal mounting brackets) and ended up about 20ft away from the sled. He took her to the hospital and left the sled. She is hurt but ok. So we got the sled out yesterday. I had to put in a road in armpit deep snow to get the sled. Then we dragged it out and loaded it in his truck. It has been a rough season so far, we found multiple other sleds abandoned looking for his. Not sure if the pictures show the damage but this sled is trash.
This is where the sled spent the night.

We were all happy to have the sled down to the parking lot. 

Forum8fox is standing on the track because the snow is chest deep. This is where we put in a road to the weather station to get in our first lap.

Nottingham, getting after it.


----------



## GlacierSean

A couple more pictures from yesterday. We were out skiing till dark.


----------



## forum8fox

https://youtu.be/Y5PSCD9ZMdI


----------



## forum8fox

https://youtu.be/zXmln32gF2w


----------



## forum8fox

https://youtu.be/niLb5NeZdN0


----------



## Aaron Tucker

It was great hanging out with you guys ! lets do something next week again.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

more pics


----------



## forum8fox

Unfortunately I have work the next 2 Saturdays. Wish I could go since my birthday is next week and thats a great way to celebrate.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

forum8fox said:


> Unfortunately I have work the next 2 Saturdays. Wish I could go since my birthday is next week and thats a great way to celebrate.



I'm going to try and do more week day trips this year. let me know what day your thinking and we can figure it out.


----------



## Track Addict

Stretching this cat skiing thread.

Went snowboarding solo Bretton Woods. Amazing mid winter conditions.

Saw a cat.  Local club Trooper groomer.

Hoping to hookup with some sno cat Colorado folk staying in Breckenridge Feb 17-22 to experience the west!

Last photo is what I hope it is like when I go to sno cat heaven.


----------



## Track Addict

One more thing.  It started here.....


----------



## GlacierSean

Breckenridge is already pretty snowy you should have a great time out here. If everything is running good I should be able to take you cat skiing Vail pass one day if you want.


----------



## Track Addict

I would be happy to get a beer and a high five minimum..  Anything over that would be a bonus.

Thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## forum8fox

I'm free tomorrow through Thursday or Friday I think. My birthday is Monday. I need to see if I can find a way to get our cat out, may have another friend that can help so we have 2 cats out. Let's rally for sure. If it's clear we could potentially shoot a sweet night photo with some cats too. **hint, hint, maybe we can make an add for tincup and make some $$**


----------



## Pontoon Princess

happy birthday fox8forum, lot of great people I know have December birthdays and you are diffinently one fabulous guy.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

You guys have it good out there! Looks amazing.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Enjoying this thread! But requesting more images of the skiing/boarding please.
-Pat


----------



## GlacierSean

Sorry for the lack of skiing pictures, for whatever reason I almost never take skiing pictures. Here are a few from the past, not sure if I have already posted them. I'll try and take some ski pictures and post them next time out.
Justin hitting a cliff

Forum8fox hitting a cliff.

Forum8fox about to go off of a cornice 

They don't know how to ski but they love to go. My skin track was so deep it was over the head of an 85lb golden retriever.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

looks like Vail Pass is fully open. happy birthday Jason! sorry we missed you guys


----------



## GlacierSean

Good morning from the top of the mountain, gonna try and get the personal cat out this weekend for a Christmas cat ski trip. Last year we got a bunch of snow just before Christmas and went out. If we get out again this year it's officially a tradition.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

we are going to do a new years trip. have to stay on the front range for Christmas.


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## Track Addict

Stretching the thread again adding some snowmobiling which relys on cats for grooming.  Today was equal opportunity Tucker mogul master and Pisten Bulley Mogul master groomed trails.  Tucker won today.

Mt Washington Cog Base road area. 

All this white is getting 50’s and inches of rain Friday.  Natures reset. Already some muddy water bars.

Enjoy pics from Jericho Warming Hut New Hampshire.  Not any of our sleds being repaired in background.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went for our Christmas cat skiing trip today on Vail pass. Mostly skied Ptarmigan hill. Here are the cat pictures, I'll post some skiing pictures next.


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## GlacierSean

Went cat skiing Dec 29 with some employees and athletes from Liberty ski company. If you look at their Instagram they have some really good pictures. Here are a few pictures I took.


----------



## GlacierSean

At the end of the trip on the 29th of Dec I had some fluid come out of the left cog. MNOUTDOORS suggested greasing both. Along with the new grease zerk and grease we also fixed the seal and tightened the bolts with some thread lock. The bolts will need to be switched to studs this summer.


----------



## GlacierSean

Got out with the Colorado cat crew yesterday. We had lots of fun skiing and apres ski. Aaron got his box on his trooper, he was able to take 11 skiing and one driver. Pretty cool. The snow was really good, especially in the evening as the temp went down. As usual we were out until dark.


----------



## DAVENET

A question for you Sean-  Obviously your first year there (Keystone), but does the snow pack really drop off so quick there that the mountain closes early April? I have to hit Denver for work the first weekend of April and am planning on working in a ski day, but was surprised at the close date.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

DAVENET said:


> A question for you Sean-  Obviously your first year there (Keystone), but does the snow pack really drop off so quick there that the mountain closes early April? I have to hit Denver for work the first weekend of April and am planning on working in a ski day, but was surprised at the close date.



The snow is still there but the resort has made its money by then for the year and they shut down. Arapaho basin will still be open tho. or come catskiing with us.


----------



## GlacierSean

aaron tucker said:


> The snow is still there but the resort has made its money by then for the year and they shut down. Arapaho basin will still be open tho. or come catskiing with us.



Aaron is correct, towards the end of the season the people who show up and buy a day ticket, get a hotel room, rent equipment, pay to park and eat at the restaurants stop showing up. The only people that show up are season pass holders that bring their own lunch, park in the free lot and go home at the end of the day. I have heard steamboat closes early because the elk show up and it's a dangerous situation but I bet they close because of money like the rest.

In my opinion you should ski Loveland instead of A basin. They stay open until the first Sunday in may. And they don't have as many pass holders as A basin so less busy.

But like aaron said just come cat skiing with us. Definitely your best option.


----------



## DAVENET

That makes sense.  Everything listed above is still open that first weekend of April, but it is also the last weekend at Keystone, which prompted the question.  

 Would love to do some cat skiing, but logistics would be almost impossible. My son is stowing away for an 'excused' college visit.  The hassle of getting gear for two out west would be a mild nightmare.  I UPS'ed my boots out & back from the Cats Meow (because I wasn't missing runs on Mt. Hood!), but adding skis is silly.  Hence my looking at local areas.

 David


----------



## mtncrawler

Breckenridge just announced a May 27 closing date (summitdailynews). Every year is different but I've had good powder days in May.


----------



## GlacierSean

Was lucky enough to enjoy the lunar eclipse tonight while grooming. I couldn't get any pictures of it so here is a picture of the moonrise before the eclipse.

Did a little backcountry behind my house this weekend. It was windy and the snow was really deep.


----------



## GlacierSean

Last couple of evenings have been pretty spectacular. We had an epic sunset
You can see our counterparts over at breck grooming away.

Yesterday there was a huge sundog in the sky. I couldn't fit the whole thing in a picture. It was super neat and my first sundog.


----------



## GlacierSean

The Colorado cat crew got together for some cat skiing and apres ski. The snow was good and we got an impressive amount during the day. It was a great day. 


We got ourselves into a little sidehill situation. The visibility was terrible.


----------



## Track Addict

Back in the east after a week of Colorado life!

5 solid days at Breck and then the Colorado Cat Crew got me out on an epic adventure for day 6.

Big thanks to Sean and Jason for backcountry guiding this flatlander in some amazing powder and terrain as well as Aaron, Travis and all their family and friends out yesterday.

Great group of friends and a playground that is tough to beat!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Oh man that looks like a great time! I feel the call of Colorado catting.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you guys are the center of the snow cat universe, fabulous !


----------



## nikos

COLORADO Snowcat Skiing


----------



## GlacierSean

Got out with the Nottinghams and friends for a special mission today. The weather was great, warm and sunny. Planning on getting out tomorrow as well.




Behind the cats you can see a very large avalanche. Not sure when this slide happened but it looked fairly recent. It probably slid 10 feet thick and down to dirt.

Me standing next to one of the blocks of snow in the avalanche debris field.


----------



## GlacierSean

Got out with the Nottinghams today. We explored the Sylvan to lede lake road. It was beautiful and we put in first tracks most places we went. The parks and wildlife guys were super surprised to see us up there. Made it sound like we were the first sno cats up there. They want to have it groomed but the feds won't let them. 

We need one of these signs that has a sno cat on it instead of the ATV.


----------



## GlacierSean

https://youtu.be/fF8cNl7XX18
Here is a video of the 1643


----------



## KT3survivor

when I worked for xcel energy i did a ton of tree cutting for high voltage powerline clearance up there between sylvan lake and reudi res.  really beautiful country.  always wanted to go back when the snow was deep.  roads for miles


----------



## GlacierSean

Got out for a full day of cat skiing. Forum8fox and another of my crew joined me. We skied cupcakes for the first half of the day. We tried another area but it was sun baked so we went back to cupcakes. Found some very steep pitches next to cupcakes on a recon lap and hit that until the end of the day. 

First run of the day was a total white out. Looks like my cat is in a studio.



Halfway thru the day it was sunny and beautiful.


----------



## GlacierSean

Here are a few more pictures from yesterday. The skiing was really awesome and a big surprise. We were thinking it might not be great and judging by the empty parking lot lots of people thought the same. We mostly stuck to north facing slopes and it was very soft and deep. The area we were skiing was so quiet by the time we left the road was all BR100 tracks,no snowmobile tracks.

Had to get the BR100 off trail and in the powder. 





This is forum8fox hitting a triple drop of pillows on cupcakes. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2X9e6yYAMSE

Here is Brad hitting a pillow just off the road.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rRpNJSpMTCs


----------



## GlacierSean

The Colorado Cat Crew got out for a day of cat skiing at Vail pass. The weather was interesting, it was sunny and warm in the morning. A front came thru and it got cloudy, cold and snowy. So a little bit of everything. We got in a lot of ski laps on the north side of Ptarmigan hill. We were skiing a little to the east of avalanche bowl. The snow and terrain were awesome all day. We hit some pillows rocks, steep lines in the trees and a little tree jibbing as well. Thanks to Aaron for using his cat to get the ski laps. He has that trooper set up to be a great for cat skiing. I was able to operate the trooper and that was neat. I haven't operated a hydrostatic cat with a yoke before and that took a bit to get used to. Most everything else is the same as a 350 or bisonX.

Meeting in the morning on top of shrine pass to form a plan.

Taking a break.

Unloading for a run.

This is pretty representative of what we were skiing. 

As always we were out skiing until the sun said "no more"


----------



## GlacierSean

Colorado Cat Crew got out yesterday for a day of cat skiing, apres ski and fun. We did a lot of skiing on machine gun ridge. The snow was amazing for April. It was super soft and deep. The apres ski was great, thanks to those who made food. The groomer stopped by to say hello, it was there last day.






This is what we were skiing all day.

This is the bison X that they groom with. I like the bison X, the high up center seat is awesome. They are more nimble than the Pistenbully 400.b


----------



## GlacierSean

Colorado Cat Crew adventure continues. We went from Yoeman park to Fulford. Fulford is a little mining town only accessible by snowcat or snowmobile. It didn't seem like their were any full year residents. Mostly just vacation homes, some new and nice. Some original buildings that were fairly rundown. Looked like a lot of people visit their cabins in the winter for some backcountry skiing and fun. We are thinking about building the Colorado Cat Crew world headquarters up there. Catting, four-wheeling, hiking, skiing for days.

After Fulford we drove up the mountain towards some 10th mtn huts and some private huts. All are rentable. We area thinking about getting a night and snowcating to the hut. Should be fun


----------



## forum8fox

There's a cave near Fulford too! Pretty short hike, beginner friendly and a decent amount to explore. Drove a car up there in March one year on frozen snow to explore it for the first time.


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## Pontoon Princess

G Sean, simply amazed by your great snow cat adventures, truly you folks are the center of the snow cat world.


----------



## PJL

That's it, I'm moving to Colorado when I retire.


----------



## mikemikelle

*Population: Odd*    Says it all, but in a good way!


----------



## GlacierSean

PJL said:


> That's it, I'm moving to Colorado when I retire.



That makes two that we have converted to the colorado cat crew. You and Track Addict are welcome whenever you can make the switch. 

Another adventure for the Colorado Cat Crew yesterday. We have made friends with a group of timber sled enthusiasts. They requested that we take some gear and their wives up to celebrate a birthday. They haven't been able to get their wives out to see what they do. So we loaded up and took them up to shrine pass, the top of Ptarmigan and to the cupcakes pickup. The cat crew spent the rest of the day cat skiing Ptarmigan and apres ski. It was our first (spring skiing conditions) day, it was warm and sunny all day. I think we noticed one cloud. We mostly stuck to north facing terrain because it is the least effected by the sun. It was so warm that the north facing stuff got a little heavy and sticky. Regardless it was super fun. It was so good that we couldn't wait for the trooper to get back to pick us up so we just loaded up the 1643 for our last lap before the sun dipped behind the mountains. I don't think this is our last trip. We are planning on next weekend and hopefully some trips in early May. 

Happy Easter weekend everyone, get your cats out before it's all over. 


You can see holycross in the background 

Sweet drone shot, just kidding I was standing on top of the trooper. Oh and the young lady is drinking a soda (izzy soda I think) I know it looks like a beer, I did a double take.

A weird haze moved into the Vail valley, figured it was moisture but some thought wildfire smoke. 

Believe it or not the trooper isn't stuck.


----------



## forum8fox

Turns out there was a prescribed burn yesterday so I actually was haze from smoke.  Thought the trooper was stuck real good there for a minute. Fortunately the blade had some movement even though it could not lift up which allowed us to wiggle it free. Burrying the blade going down hill can create a real problem, good leaning opportunity. This season is never gonna end out here...


----------



## Archmage

Here are some more pictures from the last few trips.
And yes, I hate to break it to everybody, but yes it is all about Colorado !!


----------



## Track Addict

Love to see a Tucker with some orange LED mood lighting.  That 1643 looks like a good candidate.


----------



## Archmage

Track Addict said:


> Love to see a Tucker with some orange LED mood lighting.  That 1643 looks like a good candidate.



 The 43 will get everything this summer, all the lights on the 44 can be changed to any color.


----------



## GlacierSean

Still snowcating in Colorado. Colorado cat crew got another tip in today and we're getting out again tomorrow. Did some boondocking, cat skiing and apres ski. The weather was like a buffet. I got rained on, burnt by the sun, snowed on, hailed on and a little bit of lighting. We skied Ptarmigan. The forest service gives up on Vail pass when they run out of money so now it's ours. Maybe a couple more weeks of snowcating this season. 



We went from this (sunny and nice)

To this (full on blizzard)


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like another dream to me!

Our last mountain just closed.  Oct to April this year. 

Keep the pics coming


----------



## sno-drifter

Take note Jim Vermont: You can place more lovely ladies on a Tucker than a Snot Trac!


----------



## Cidertom

Mr Drifter; while no one has my respect re: Snow machines more than you, I would point out that the manual says a Snow-Trac will seat 6 plus a driver for the full cab style. And I'm quite certain that I'm willing to be a bit squeezed by "lovely ladies" so more might fit.


CT


----------



## PJL

And if anyone can fill a cat with ladies that would be Jim.


----------



## sno-drifter

Wrong, it has nothing to do with how many ladies fit inside, it is the ones hanging on the OUTSIDE.


Good grief, will the next big thing be telephone booths and VW beetles on the sno?


You really don't want to start a competition about ladies and sno-cats.


----------



## Cidertom

Mr Drifter, you are so correct. I apologize, many more ladies will fit on the outside of an immobile, statuesque, Sno-Cat than inside a fast moving Snow Trac.


CT


----------



## GlacierSean

Day two of our adventure went really well. So well that we didn't get back to civilization until midnight. The sun was out almost all day. We skied the north side of Ptarmigan again. The snow was really soft, we got a couple inches of fresh overnight.


----------



## GlacierSean

Guess what we did today? That's right we went snowcat skiing on Vail. It was just the yellow ducky. The rest of the Colorado Cat Crew were busy. We did some skiing on machine-gun ridge and some on Ptarmigan. It was actually tough to get around. The snow was really soft. Most of the roads have disappeared because of some new snow.


----------



## Archmage

I wish we would have been there today! Maybe next weekend, it seems seasons have changed.


----------



## GlacierSean

Thought it would be fun to do a dual sport day. We went backcountry skiing by my house in the morning. Then four-wheeling in the afternoon. The snow was really good for skiing. The weather was mixed clouds and sun. So it was very consistent snow conditions from top to bottom. The snow was fun for four-wheeling. We only got stuck a couple of times. 




Oops


----------



## Pontoon Princess

G Sean, beginning to believe winter will never end for you and the crew, enjoy


----------



## GlacierSean

Pontoon Princess said:


> G Sean, beginning to believe winter will never end for you and the crew, enjoy



Looks like we are entering a new Ice Age here in Colorado. The Cat Crew had three cats out yesterday on Vail pass. Aaron brought the trooper, the new owner of the Jersey tucker came up and of course the yellow ducky was there. It snowed the night before and all day while we were there. My group and I left but the other two cats spent the night. We did some skiing on the front side of Ptarmigan and some on the North side. It was so amazing to be skiing January snow in May. The term Mayuary was coined to describe the day. The snow was really soft and consistent, probably over a foot of fresh. We did some winter logging and had a really big bonfire. The tree we cut down was about a full chord of wood and it's gone today. Planning on getting out in the backcountry this weekend in the mayflower gulch area.


----------



## PJL

Global warming?  Colorado didn't get the memo.  

86 degrees here on the western side of the Cascades.  Spent the whole week in a vintage helicopter going around and around.  .


----------



## GlacierSean

Well as promised we went up May Gulch. We explored the left side of the bowl. The weather was a little bit of everything, hot and sunny, full on winter and some zero visibility for a little extra fun. I went off of a couple of cornice that I did see. We got one really long lap in. It was an absolute beautiful day and a great adventure.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

glacier glacier glacier Sean, 

amazing mountains you live and play in, love to see what Colorado cooling would look like...

so how do you think you will be cat skiing?

and thank you for sharing the photos from your grand adventures


----------



## GlacierSean

Took what will likely be our last trip of the season. It was beautiful as always, mixed clouds and sun in the morning and a blizzard as we left. It was perfect. Just the yellow ducky today. Had some people from Liberty ski company join us. It's been a great season, probably start snowing again in a few months.

New sticker says it all.

We were the only people on Vail pass





May 18th in Colorado


----------



## DAVENET

The way it keeps going you guys will probably be able to hit runs every month this year!


----------



## GlacierSean

DAVENET said:


> The way it keeps going you guys will probably be able to hit runs every month this year!



Yeah, with the new snow I had to go hike and ski around the house. It's fun to ski some powder this late in the season. 


This is a picture from the last cat skiing trip and here is a link to some pictures and a video Tim Dyer from liberty ski posted. https://instagram.com/p/BxoVzOIBGgl/


----------



## Pontoon Princess

LIFE is GOOD !!!


----------



## GlacierSean

Heard it was snowing while I was gone and the forecast was even more snow so I just couldn't resist going out for some fun. We probably had over a foot of new snow. The visibility wasn't great but oh well. Hopefully get out again soon. The first day catting this season was December 1, that adds up to a solid 6 months of cat skiing.


----------



## Archmage

My first cat trip of this season was October 15 2018! Hopefully we go this weekend and make this a record long year for me!


----------



## GlacierSean

Went for a hike and ski on the East side of Vail pass. Guess the motorized side has been closed for a while. Oops. We got up to the first peak in the Gore range Uneva peak. Still lots of snow. But I guess we are only at 250% snowpack right now so makes sense that they would close the motorized side. 

Does this adequately explain how I feel about the forest service and their signs?


----------



## GlacierSean

Rode a chairlift without snow, in a t shirt, and looking at the Mississippi. I am so confused. Chestnut is the name.


----------



## PJL

2 feet of snow in Colorado last week and no new adventures?


----------



## Track Addict

East was still skiing in June!

We had to finally switch over to wakesurfing now.  Not to the caliber of sno surfer though.


----------



## alryA

Here is the boat Whitefish bay filmed with a fishing boat with the idea of riding his wake.   No fishermen were hurt,  making this video....   
Details;  the fellows motor had failed and they jumped out of there boat, just before the collision.  The 2 were fished out of the St Claire river. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cazfUHEmx00


----------



## Track Addict

I tried the other day behind our diesel lobster boat that has a wet keel.  6BTA turbo.

Couldn’t get enough push from the wake to go rope free.


----------



## GlacierSean

First cat skiing trip of the season went well. We were able to find a lot of skiable powder. And as always lots of fun with friends. We have had some snowmobiles joining us on the first two trips this season. Think we are slowly converting them into snowcat enthusiasts. 

Top of Ptarmigan 

The one and only Aaron Tucker 

This area had a lot more snow than we expected 

The drift on top of Ptarmigan is already so huge.


----------



## GlacierSean

We have done a lot of snowmobile recovery missions over the last few years. On the last one we came up with a pretty good idea to get the snowmobile out easily. With the track strapped to the rear bar of my cat (the bar normally holds the rear chair) I couldn't even tell there was a sled behind me. We did have to bungee the handle bars so it would follow the cat straight.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

GlacierSean said:


> We have done a lot of snowmobile recovery missions over the last few years. On the last one we came up with a pretty good idea to get the snowmobile out easily. With the track strapped to the rear bar of my cat (the bar normally holds the rear chair) I couldn't even tell there was a sled behind me. We did have to bungee the handle bars so it would follow the cat straight.



Sean,

I've been involved in a fair number of snowmobile recoveries, though we've never had the luxury of a snowcat to drag the broken machine to the trailhead.

A technique you might file away in your bag of tricks: If you have to pull the machine backwards with the track elevated, you can unbolt the skis and then reinstall them with the tips pointing backwards; so they're correct for the direction of travel. That has worked well when we've done it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

around here if we have a sled with a locked up track we just slide a plastic tub sled under the track and tow it forward. same thing that way you will never feel it behind you.


----------



## GlacierSean

A group of us got out snowcating and cat skiing this weekend. The weather was windy and cold in the high alpine areas. And calmer but dumping snow down lower in the trees. There were 5 snowcats in our group and at least two others. Definitely looking forward to the Jamboree this spring.
Can barely see my little snowcat 

Jayson about to drop a pillow.


----------



## mtncrawler

So was it your group that set off the avalanche in cupcakes/north ptarmigan then? Heard one was caught, none hurt.


----------



## GlacierSean

mtncrawler said:


> So was it your group that set off the avalanche in cupcakes/north ptarmigan then? Heard one was caught, none hurt.



It wasn't us but glad everyone is ok.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went out last Friday with archmage and all of his cats. We had a big group of friends and skiers. Some people from Liberty ski company and free ski magazine. Check out their social media, they took some great pictures and I am sure they have more to post.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Sean,

I just noticed that the bench/seat on the back of your Bombi has "YAN" built into the seat back. That would likely indicate it's actually a chair from a ski lift. You probably already knew that, but do you know the safety record of that company?

From Wikipedia:

*Lift Engineering*, more commonly known as *Yan Lifts*, was a major ski lift manufacturer in North America. Founded in 1965 and based in Carson City, Nevada, the firm came under scrutiny by state safety officials after a fatal accident in 1985, and filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection in July 1996 after multiple other accidents resulting in 3 deaths.[1] 
The company built at least 200 fixed-grip chairlifts,[_citation needed_] as well as 31 high-speed quads.[2]   The company's lifts have been involved in the deaths of five people  and the injury of at least 70, the worst record of any ski-lift maker  operating in North America. 
After a series of accidents, Yan Lifts were outlawed in certain  states including California and Colorado. The company filed for Chapter  11 bankruptcy in 1996. Eventually, Yan Lifts manufactured new track and  cables for the Angels Flight funicular, but the company, now called YanTrak, went out of business in 2001 after a major accident.[3] 
The last chairlifts yan in Iran, Isfahan  city, was rebuilt and  re-installed, in area forest_najvan park by yan 7 grip (designe pol X  west).in year 2013 And now it's in operation. 
Only one Lift Engineering Detachable remains after La Roca, the  last unmodified Lift Engineering chair, was scrapped following an  accident similar to the notable one at Whistler. This lift can be found  at the Nazhvan Forest Park in Iran, and, unlike La Roca, is lift is a  re-installation from Silver Star with the safer Pol-X-West grips. 

And the Wall Street Journal:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB853365379870383500


----------



## olympicorange

…..  Hmmm,  …   very interesting.   so it would seem it's safer mounted on the back of a ''Bombi''  ,... rather than on a high Ariel  ….   I concur.  sign me up...  ( dry  humor)…  looks comfy, don't have to hike up to ski, carry equip.,  etc.   no risk , no reward,..  cool info B/F/T ,..    I  mean,..  how fast is the bombi uphill loaded ,.... deep snow... …


----------



## GlacierSean

Hello Blackfoot Tucker, thanks for the information about Yan lifts. As a kid I rode those chairs at Loveland. Then i worked at Loveland ski area for a decade. I worked the old chair #2 a lot and was really excited to get a chair off of it and put it on my br-100. It's fun and nostalgic to ride on that chair for cat laps because it has been taking me to ski laps since I was 10 years old. 

Mr boring guy. The Bombi will go as fast as any old cat really should. I don't usually try and go fast. Last trip out I had 6 in/on the cat and two towing for laps at 10k-12k feet of elevation. 

Here are some of the pictures Liberty Skis and Freeskier magazine posted on Instagram. 

Taken from archmage 1643

Put in this little road for some quick laps



My favorite picture of the day.


----------



## GlacierSean

Got out in the snow yesterday. The snow was really good. It was super cold outside. There were 4 private cats out. My br-100, a thiokol, the Scooby-Doo cat and a yellow trooper. We skied most of the day and several different aspects. Expecting more snow the next few days but also increased avalanche danger. 

I had issues with the cat running weird. It eventually threw a code and the check engine light came on. Turns out both of my O2 sensors were bad and the mass air sensor was full of junk. All fixed and ran great yesterday.


----------



## KickerM

Great that you figured it out! Mass Air Flow sensors can be  pita!  I had a truck that would start and run fine for 5 secs then shut off and it threw all sorts of codes, I changed out the Camshaft Position sensors, Crank Sensor, then finally I got to the MAF code and it was a stupid tiny bug between the wires.... how it got thru the air filter is beyond me...


----------



## olympicorange

…..  great pics...  whats the engine in your bombi.    the mystery machine is a riot …..  good humor ….


----------



## GlacierSean

Several feet of snow fell in Colorado over about 36 hours. It was a struggle to get to Vail pass and hours of waiting for the parking lot to be cleared. But despite everything it was totally worth the trip. The groomer didn't get out at all during the storm and was buried to the doors when we got there. So it was up to archmage to put in the road. The tracks he was leaving were over 3ft deep. He was pushing snow with the nose of the cat. We were able to make it most places. It was a great day. The next post will be pictures of all the getting stuck and breaking things.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Thank you for sharing these lovely pictures.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## GlacierSean

Hey boys, there are is a creek over there.


----------



## luvthemvws

I sure do miss your "field reports"!
 I hope your crew are healthy and prospering!
 Are all the areas closed down to recreation?


----------



## PJL

I was wondering that too.  All quiet on the Colorado front.  

It's like when your toddlers have been very quiet.  Something is up that they don't want you to know about.  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## luvthemvws

It's been much too long since we heard from the Snowcat Crew!
 I hope all is well with you and yours!
 Anything going on for this season?


----------



## GlacierSean

Lately we have been the Colorado 4x4 crew, making trips to moab, lake Powell and various Colorado locations. Today was my first day snowcating this season. We went to vail pass and did some snow recon. A Pistenbully 100 is definitely bigger than a bombardier br100.


----------

